# Midwest Aero restoration Bf 109G 410077 rebuild flies?



## Engineman (Jun 9, 2022)

I saw reported that the impressive rebuild of Bf 109G 410077 flew at Midwest Aero on 25 May 2022. Anyone got pictures or info on that? Congrats to those involved!

Eng


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2022)

Falcon's Messerschmitt Bf 109 Hangar


Technische Daten zu fast jeder Version und derzeit ueber 6000 Bilder zur Messerschmitt Bf 109, dem deutschen Jagdflugzeug im 2. Weltkrieg. Stammkennzeichen- und Werknummernliste! Technical data for the most versions and over 6000 pictures about the Messerschmitt Bf 109, the german fighter in the...



me109.info

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Engineman (Jun 9, 2022)

Thanks Snautzer! Yes, a good link. I see it lists Steve Hinton for the first flight on 23/5/22. I am still looking for links of the flying! 

Eng


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2022)

Engineman said:


> Thanks Snautzer! Yes, a good link. I see it lists Steve Hinton for the first flight on 23/5/22. I am still looking for links of the flying!
> 
> Eng


If you find it plse pist here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> If you find it plse pist here.



Yes, please POST if you're not pist. 

This is on facebook:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2022)

Come on Oshkosh......

Jeff


----------



## Engineman (Jun 9, 2022)

Thank you very much for posting that video Crimea!
So, that looked like a very nice flight by the great Steve Hinton, who seemed pretty pleased. And who would not be! Flying a 109 is not straightforward. Certainly looks like it went well and I would love to see more. Thanks!

Eng


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2022)

If it's at Airventure it won't be Hinton flying it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Yes, please POST if you're not pist.
> 
> This is on facebook:



Deserves bacon but i had a very good laugh so...


----------



## Engineman (Jun 9, 2022)

The smoke at the start of the takeoff has had comment on the Flugzeugforum. Having watched the ground running and testing video's, there doesn't seem to be the usual drips or wet patch on the floor under the rear end of the engine. That is where excess priming fuel and oil draining down inside the lowest point of the intake manifold, just in front of the throttle, normally has a drain, in fact a 4mm DIN7608 item on early engines and a 6mm size on the 1943 partslist. This is an open drain, usually with a short mast that drains just behind the oil cooler flap and accounts for the often seen black oil stain on underfuselage drop-tanks in wartime photo's. So, with no drips seen on the video's, I wonder if this is draining? It might account for the smoke on opening up for takeoff if there is oil sitting down there.

Eng

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Engineman (Jun 9, 2022)

For anyone wanting to watch some great in cockpit Bf 109G Video, try searching Youtube, "Flugmuseum Messerschmitt" and go down the vids to "Flying Bf 109 G-4 Red 7/ Restored After Roskilde Airshow Crash". 
Cheers

Eng


----------



## Aeroweanie (Jun 11, 2022)

At first I wondered why Bud Granley was staring at the sky during the takeoff roll of the FHC Bf 109E in this video. Then, I realized that he was monitoring the engine instruments through the reading part of his bifocals.


----------



## Engineman (Jun 12, 2022)

I don't think he is looking up to monitor the engine instruments "through his bi-focals". You can see when he looks down in-cockpit to do that, every now and then. I guess the high camera view from this head mounted camera is exaggerating the pilots best efforts to see ahead and have some directional view.
A great aircraft, well operated.

Eng


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2022)

WAS well operated. We'll see how things go now that's part of the Walmart empire.


----------



## ww2restorer (Jun 12, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> If it's at Airventure it won't be Hinton flying it.


why? is there a rift?


----------



## Engineman (Jun 13, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> WAS well operated. We'll see how things go now that's part of the Walmart empire.


I meant that the flying and pilot skills appeared good. I have no knowledge of the management, set-up and admin of the operators. 

Eng


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2022)

ww2restorer said:


> why? is there a rift?



Not at all.


----------

